# Customized fountain pen nibs



## tmcguire (May 8, 2012)

I’m probing….

Would anyone be interested in having their own pattern/design stamped onto a custom fountain pen nib? Is there any value in having your own branded nib? Not laser etched, but stamped. Gold or stainless with plating? I know one can buy a JoWo nib and have something etched on it, but I’m thinking more of a nib made in Texas from gold, punched, stamped, shaped, tip’d, cut, polished, and tuned. All done from a easy to use web interface so you could select the characteristics of the nib. Would this type of addition to your fountain pen elevate you product price point beyond what you may see by from typical nib upgrade?

-Tom


----------



## Texatdurango (May 8, 2012)

tmcguire said:


> I’m probing….
> 
> Would anyone be interested in having their own pattern/design stamped onto a custom fountain pen nib?* Is there any value in having your own branded nib?* Not laser etched, but stamped. Gold or stainless with plating? I know one can buy a JoWo nib and have something etched on it, but I’m thinking more of a nib made in Texas from gold, punched, stamped, shaped, tip’d, cut, polished, and tuned. All done from a easy to use web interface so you could select the characteristics of the nib. *Would this type of addition to your fountain pen elevate you product price point beyond what you may see by from typical nib upgrade?*
> 
> -Tom


In my case, NO to both questions.  I spoke with Brian at Edison pens about having nibs done with my logo on them but after a little thought I decided not to pursue it further.  For me, using a popular, trusted name brand nib like Bock already gets me as much added value as a nib can provide.

The way I see it, the only way it would enhance the value of my pens is if I had a recognizable name or logo, which I don't, and it would take years of constant exposure to pen shows, social networking and advertising to get to that point.  If and when my pens become established enough to the point people would actually recognize them as mine, then perhaps a custom logo might enhance the value but I don't see much since they already recognize my pen.

I just noticed that you have been a member sice 2008 and have only one post.  Mind sharing any more info about yourself?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 8, 2012)

No for me, too. I'm happy with Bock, Schmidt and JoWo.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly Brian mentioned regrets with using his own logo.  It took some time to develop the brand and that is just as much work if not more than developing your products.  Today he may very well be happy with it, but it took a long time to get where he is.

This was discussed with the Bock nibs and the general consensus was to go with the Bock logo over every other option.


----------



## chriselle (May 9, 2012)

I'd be more interested in a custom engraved clip or band or finial of some kind.  I get asked for that kind of branding A LOT.  
Not that I necessarily like it but does anyone know how or where to get kitless bodies engraved like Brian has his?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 9, 2012)

As stated above when I asked for opinions on a custom nib, name reconition was paramount in most minds and most wanted to make sure that the Bock nibs still would be avalible. Here is the link to that thread:http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/your-opinion-counts-93427/ I think that as the folks that get into making component less pens  gain name reconition with their pens a private labled nib would be a step in the right direction but gaining name reconition first has to happen.


----------



## turbowagon (May 9, 2012)

Very interested.

- Joe


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

Depends on a few things.  Price and quality are two that come to mind.  If the price is right and the quality is great, I would be interested in a custom logo'd nib, but not in large quantities.  For the most part, I would stick to a known brand name, but from time to time, I might not mind having some nibs with my own logo, but only if the quality were on par with that of a brand name nib...  If you're stamping, I would think the lower quantity request (as well as a low price) would be an issue, correct?


----------



## tmcguire (May 9, 2012)

There wouldn't be a cost barrier for making these nibs. The goal would be to meet or exceed the quality of current nib manufacturers and offer pen makers the ability to have their own branded nib. It would be up to the the nib maker to promote the quality of the nib and manage that part of the product. And up to the pen maker to promote their own brand. As mentioned...pen makers know Bock and others, but can you compete both price wise and name recognition wise with bock branded nib on your fountain? Does a custom branded nib get you closer to having your high end pen? And again, when a executive walks into Paradise Pen to purchase a expensive fountain, are they examining the nib? If they saw a Visconti pen with a Bock branded nib would it even make a difference?

I have the tooling, machinery, and experience to make nibs and it never occurred to me before last night to try to make one. And I am surprised that nib production hasn't been hammered out. Oh..and they would be made in Texas!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 9, 2012)

tmcguire said:


> There wouldn't be a cost barrier for making these nibs. The goal would be to meet or exceed the quality of current nib manufacturers and offer pen makers the ability to have their own branded nib. It would be up to the the nib maker to promote the quality of the nib and manage that part of the product. And up to the pen maker to promote their own brand. As mentioned...pen makers know Bock and others, but can you compete both price wise and name recognition wise with bock branded nib on your fountain? Does a custom branded nib get you closer to having your high end pen? And again, when a executive walks into Paradise Pen to purchase a expensive fountain, are they examining the nib? If they saw a Visconti pen with a Bock branded nib would it even make a difference?
> 
> I have the tooling, machinery, and experience to make nibs and it never occurred to me before last night to try to make one. And I am surprised that nib production hasn't been hammered out. Oh..and they would be made in Texas!



Having attended several pen shows over the past few years, I would have to say that YES, people DO examine nibs on expensive pens but to use a Visconti pen with a Bock logo nib is a stretch since we both know it will never happen. 

If your "pen savvy" executive was looking at my pens displayed at a pen show, the fact that I'm wearing slacks and a clean shirt instead of an expensive suit would clearly show him that I am not in the league with Visconti or Montegrappa and he would not expect to see a $200 - $400 gold nib on my pens _BUT_... being pen savvy, he is still interested in seeing a quality nib and THAT is why I want something he will recognize, a branded nib on my pens since I doubt he would be impressed with a nib with an "A/P" or other obscure logo on it.  I think having a personalized nib would do more for the pen makers ego than actually attract customers.

With that said, I wouldn't be overly apposed to the idea or overly excited either, it would really depend on what you have in mind.

What is the ballpark price you are looking at?  I think seeing an example like.... I can make you a 14k gold nib with your logo on it for $xxx which includes a one time setup cost and an initial minimum order of 100 nibs."  As an example, I might be a player at $110 per nib with a minimum order of 10 where I might not be interested at $150 ea with a minimum of 100!


----------



## ed4copies (May 9, 2012)

It makes perfect sense to conduct your transactions and negotiations via email or PM.

The IAP is an open forum---some information should remain "confidential", between supplier and pen-maker.


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> It makes perfect sense to conduct your transactions and negotiations via email or PM.
> 
> The IAP is an open forum---some information should remain "confidential", between supplier and pen-maker.


 
???


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

Tom,
  Have you actually MADE a nib before?


----------



## tmcguire (May 9, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Tom,
> Have you actually MADE a nib before?



Not a nib. But yes to stainless steel micro-mesh graters with custom EDM etching and laser cutting. The process is very straight forward. Whether to use a die or a wire edm is the only big question. The devil is in the details and i would expect that proportions, hardness, and tuning are key.

I'm not at a point where this will happen..but more, should it happen. And as far as pricing goes, my capitol investment is already covered, so I'm considering setup, time, and material.


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

tmcguire said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Tom,
> ...


 
It would definitely be cool (and fun) to do and I wouldn't mind working with you in setting up some specs.  But I don't think you will have very many "followers" until you have a proven product.
Do you have anyway to tip the nibs (irridium tipping) or were you thinking just flat italic nibs?


----------



## PR_Princess (May 9, 2012)

glycerine said:


> ???



Jeremy, if Tom had started quoting prices it could arguably be construed to be an ad. The mods mostly likely would have to delete post -  perhaps even the thread.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 9, 2012)

tmcguire said:


> I’m probing….
> 
> Would anyone be interested in having their own pattern/design stamped onto a custom fountain pen nib? Is there any value in having your own branded nib? Not laser etched, but stamped. Gold or stainless with plating? I know one can buy a JoWo nib and have something etched on it, but I’m thinking more of a nib made in Texas from gold, punched, stamped, shaped, tip’d, cut, polished, and tuned. All done from a easy to use web interface so you could select the characteristics of the nib. Would this type of addition to your fountain pen elevate you product price point beyond what you may see by from typical nib upgrade?
> 
> -Tom



Tom,

There is another forum called *Market Research*.  In that forum you could discuss possibilities without being fearful of having the thread closed down.  I used that forum a few months to gauge interest in an item and I mentioned possible ball park prices and no one said anything to me!  I did however mention that if and when enough interest was shown that I would run an ad in the classifieds.  Of course, if in doubt, you might want to run your post by Curtis or Jeff to get an official OK.


----------



## Haynie (May 9, 2012)

I have no plans to sell pens at the moment.  That being said I think it would rock to have a good nib with my name on it, on a pen I made myself.  Never happen though, it would cost too much.


----------



## tmcguire (May 9, 2012)

glycerine, probably laser weld them to the tips..or italics. Either one. 

texatdurango, I will check out that forum. However, at this point, consider this more of a query into the value of having a custom branded nib vs a OEM nib. As far as prices go. Not even gunna go there. And I'm certainly not trying to advertise stuff..just trying to understand the psychology of what it means to have a OEM nib vs a branded nib. Where is the value.

My plan is to see if I can make a few and if they even compare to what I like in a nib. If they don't then I'll move on making my own feeders! And if I can't make those well, then i'll get back to finishing up my perpetual motion machine.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 9, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> tmcguire said:
> 
> 
> > There wouldn't be a cost barrier for making these nibs. The goal would be to meet or exceed the quality of current nib manufacturers and offer pen makers the ability to have their own branded nib. It would be up to the the nib maker to promote the quality of the nib and manage that part of the product. And up to the pen maker to promote their own brand. As mentioned...pen makers know Bock and others, but can you compete both price wise and name recognition wise with bock branded nib on your fountain? Does a custom branded nib get you closer to having your high end pen? And again, when a executive walks into Paradise Pen to purchase a expensive fountain, are they examining the nib? If they saw a Visconti pen with a Bock branded nib would it even make a difference?
> ...


 
ABSOLUTELY. People that are TRUELY into fountain pens devalue a pen that does not have the correct nib.  While I agree with George that your example is a stretch for most people - it does happen and I have personally put down pens at BIG pen shows because someone had replaced a nib and done so with one that was NOT what was supposed to be on the particular pen.  I won't spend the big bucks for married pieces - if I can pick them up cheap as parts pens ($20 or less) or if the nib is something that I need and I can use the rest of the pen as parts pens - then yeah I might just buy it.  If I can get it really cheap and it is in good condition all the way around I am very likely to pick it up - even if just to put in a clearance online at some point.  There are some people that just look for the pens to use - but then I wouldn't generally see a high powered executive in that position.  JMHO.

Name recognition could possibly be one of the most important prima facie factors in determining whether or not someone is going to even get past just "looking" as they walk by your table or through your store.  A person may pick up a pen and look at it because it is quite beautiful - but regardless of a pen's beauty if it doesn't have a great nib that writes well for the person buying it then it becomes a very UGLY creature.   I have watched many times as people at pen shows come up and look at fountain pens - no name nib and down it goes and away they go. Put the named (recognized) nib on and voila - sales happen.  If nothing else the recognition adds to the parties belief that they are getting a high quality pen/nib that will write in the manner that they expect.  
Can this be done with a "branded" nib - well of course it can or every pen in the world would have a XXX nib on it (don't know what the very first nib was marked with), however getting to that point takes a GREAT investment of time and money as others have clearly stated.  Brian Grey has been known to say something to the effect of not having been happy with his choice of branding his own nibs immediately & Lou Metcalf spent a great deal of time getting his nib to a point where it was recognized and accepted into the pen community for the gem that it is.

Also keep in mind that there are nibmeisters out there that work wonders with the nibs that are available and many of them will have their input into what is a good nib/or not when asked about them.  Even some of the  best nibs (Pelikan for example) can be improved by an expert nib meister, so I don't think there is a "perfect" nib that meets the needs of each and every writer out there.  

In conclusion - don't short sell the importance of a high quality nib on any given pen if you are looking to market high dollar pens.  IMHO putting a name brand nib on your pen exponentially increases the value and if you are putting on a "no name" regardless of the quality you are depreciating that value to some extent.  I don't care if you can sell an electric freezer to an Eskimo -  you are most likely still fighting a grueling up hill battle.  But of course with all things - YMMV.

Lastly - I really believe this entire thread should be moved to the Market Research category, just for future reference.

Kindly,
Mrs.


----------



## Dan_F (May 10, 2012)

It would be even more interesting if you could make a 14K nib with true vintage style flex - real flex that would yield significant line variation with just a little extra pressure, such as can be seen in the following thread. That is something that nobody is offering today. Just Playing Around With Flex - The Fountain Pen Network

Something else to think about, is that grinding the tipping to shape after it is welded on is a very demanding task that is done by hand, and would take a fair amount of experience to get it right consistently. 

Dan


----------



## MattTheHat (May 10, 2012)

I would be extremely interested. Made in Texas would be a nice bonus. 


-Matt


----------

